# Guide to downloading 300MB+ on MegaShares!!



## gary4gar (Jun 3, 2006)

1) Download Flashget 

2) Install Flashget!
1st Alternative


{1} Close all your browsers, and then right click on the Flashget icon on the toolbar, and enable Browser Monitoring. (Make sure that Disabling is UNchecked)



{2} Now click on whatever MegaShares link you want, and wait for the timer to go down, then just click on it when it says click here, and it should take you to flashget, and then click OK in Flashget, and start downloading!! If it doesnt start, just scroll down to the 2nd Alternative!

{3} Now that it has started downloading, make sure you PAUSE when it reaches 300MB, and then wait 1 hour, and resume it, and it will start downloading again!!



2nd Alternative


{1} Open any MegaShares link, and wait for the counter to count down. When it gets to saying Click to Start Download, right click it, and Copy Shorcut (Copy Link Location for Firefox Users)

{2} Click on the page button, and put the link in that, and start it!



{3} If the download doesn't start....Left click on the MegaShares download button then click on Cancel. Go to back to FlashGet, right click then click on Start!



{4} Now that it has started downloading, make sure you PAUSE when it reaches 300MB, and then wait 1 hour, and resume it, and it will start downloading again!!

source


----------



## E.T. (Jun 3, 2006)

What is Megashare. Is it a hybrid of Rapidshare and Megaupload? Never heard of it. Would have been more usefull if it worked with Rapidshare.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 3, 2006)

it is a webhosting service which can host files like Rapidshare and Megaupload.


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 4, 2006)

does this work with other DMs


----------



## sanju (Jun 4, 2006)

so we use megashare to upload


----------



## bala4digit (Jun 4, 2006)

Will it work with rapid share , that's the question mate


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 4, 2006)

i don't think so.this method is tried & tested for magashers only


----------



## onlytanmoy (Aug 3, 2006)

nice post gary.
thanks for sharing bro.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 3, 2006)

do as above or 
use FDM to do it the same way ...


----------

